# First BIG yellow



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

To some of ya'll i know this might be small, but me and a friend just started running lines over on the cibilo creek just outside of San Antonio. We have been catching tons of channels and a few blues, we finially caught this 17lb yellow a few weeks ago and i was just wondering if any of ya'll have fished the cibilo and could maybe give me a few pointers....

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

That's a nice opp . You can't get any better tasting !! I've only caught about 5 so far and two were on artificials while white bass fishing .


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Beautiful catch. Yellows are tough to beat for the table, crappie is about the only thing I'ld push those aside for. Good to see young men enjoying nature.


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, they are mighty tasty!:smile:


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

Live bait! Biggest one I ever caught was on a limb line in the Trinity. He pounced on a small channel cat that had taken the small perch I baited the line with. They love small perch..


----------



## RodBender54 (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice Yellow cat! Perfect eating size. WTG Michael


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

very nice Opps... WTG


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice Opp. I usually catch them on artificial also. I do have a friend that has caught some really big ones on lines in the river above Conroe.

Matt


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

when i was younger we caught them all the time in OK on live "sunnies" (perch, bluegill, bream) on trotlines, biggest being 32#


----------



## parttime (Nov 21, 2010)

Great flatty, congrats!


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*congrats young man nice yellow cat probably the first of many *
*wait till ya hang one about 40lbs. keep on fishing you will get one *
*before ya know it :shamrock:*


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

thanks everybody


----------



## deerhunter61 (Feb 3, 2011)

nice yellow , suprised this time of year , we dont ususly start catchin them until late march or april , up here .


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice one. Bet he looked twice as big while still in the water on the line. Was he sleepn or pulln when ya'll drove up on the line? Thanks, now I'm hungry for some good yellow cat.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Get you some perch or Goldfish. Goldfish will work just fine too. Bait a few hooks with some hand sized perch for the biggun's. Good fish. The bigger the better on yellows.


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

The Cibolo Creek runs through my grandpa's place and i fished it all the time growing up. We always used live perch on limb lines. The biggest yellow we caught was about 35 lbs. The best bait is Rio Grande perch but they are hard to find these days.


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

Blastn & Castn said:


> Nice one. Bet he looked twice as big while still in the water on the line. Was he sleepn or pulln when ya'll drove up on the line? Thanks, now I'm hungry for some good yellow cat.


Sleepin, as soon as we grabbed the line he wasnt to happy....


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Get you some perch or Goldfish. Goldfish will work just fine too. Bait a few hooks with some hand sized perch for the biggun's. Good fish. The bigger the better on yellows.


thats what we were using was goldfish


----------



## slippindrag (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice flathead, perfect eatin size. Congrats


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

Nice yeller. I like live perch in the 4in range. Fish the under banks. This time of year id fish the same spot you caught this one.


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

Always pull the line slow & be ready most of the time the yellows won't pull till his head breaks the water after u long thought nothing was on the line. Then hold him on the top don't let him get a long run & hit the end of the line. That's why u want to try & drop your line after it's baited so it's tight that way when u pull up if it's loose or sagged most of the time towards the bank U KNOW HE'S ON THERE


----------

